
Communication with Submarines - thenewwazoo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines
======
rurban
This article completely missed the Russian attempts to use PSI mediums,
ordinary clairvoyants to transmit messages to their submarines. It didn't work
out :)

